

Can anyone recommend a good SEO / SEM company or individual in the bay area? - irishman_irl

Hi,<p>Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but here goes...<p>I have a client who wants an SEO audit done on their website and on their main competitors sites, their competitors are far ahead in terms of organic search rankings and they want to find out why this is &#38; what they can do in order to reverse the situation or at least catch up.<p>I'm looking for someone in the bay area that I can meet with for this and hoping someone can recommend or suggest a good contact for this project?<p>Thanks!
======
heykarri
Happy to chat with you to see if we can help - feel free to reach out
directly: karri@leadtail.com

